# Korean for Okinawan word: Wanduan



## JWLuiza (Mar 3, 2010)

I think Wanduan is supposed to mean King's Sword. Not sure though. Or it might be the name of a King from Okinawa. I'll scrounge around the 'net and see if I can pull more info....


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 3, 2010)

John, do you have a video of Wanduan?  I don't believe I've ever seen it performed.  What Okinawan systems practice it?


----------



## JWLuiza (Mar 3, 2010)

I do a bastardized version (check my blog for video). And here is a link to a more authentic version:


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks.  It's somewhat of an odd form, no?  I saw recognizable bits that resemble sequences from Rohai and Seiunchin.  Almost like someone intentionally set out to mix movements from the Shuri and Naha systems.

Dumb question:  how did this make it into your Tang Soo Do school?


----------



## JWLuiza (Mar 3, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> Thanks.  It's somewhat of an odd form, no?  I saw recognizable bits that resemble sequences from Rohai and Seiunchin.  Almost like someone intentionally set out to mix movements from the Shuri and Naha systems.
> 
> Dumb question:  how did this make it into your Tang Soo Do school?



It didn't. 

Someone I know and whose forms I admired was doing the version I'm doing. I thought it was a great form. I eventually got McCarthy's book, so I saw where he had changed things. Watched a few tapes sent a few emails.... And here I am. I've only put about 4-6 hours into the form. Hopefully I'll be able to see him when I go home for break to work out some kinks. Also another black belt I know does the traditional version and I'll bug him too when I go home to visit.

So....basically I'm a forms whore.


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 3, 2010)

Cool.  I used to 'know' a lot of forms.  These days with the limited time I have to myself to practice, I pretty much focus on 3 or so forms, but I rotate one in every now and then just to keep things fresh.


----------



## JWLuiza (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, I generally keep one form on constant practice and pull 2 others in as the mood strikes. I was doing Ee Sip Sa Bo for..... 8-9 years. So I'm putting that on the back burner for now.


----------



## CDKJudoka (Mar 3, 2010)

That looks like taebaek Hyung.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 3, 2010)

God I remember that form from my Okinawa days of doing Karate, my father loved this form.


----------

